# Carrier condenser fan spinning slow



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Good evening to you all!
A friend called me tonite because their ac is not cooling. Had them check the condenser and they say the fan was not spinning and the compressor not running. 
Had them turn off at the stat. Then check the breaker. Flip off then on. Breaker was not tripped. 

He went outside and said the motor was very warm and slight burning aroma. 

Told him to pull the external disconnect and try the stick test on the fan - spins freely. 

Put the disconnect back in (unfused) and set the stat to call for cool. 

No spin. He spun it with a stick and it started but very slowly. Says now the compressor clicks periodically but doesn't stay on. 

Told him to pull the disconnect again and leave it alone till it can be looked at in daylight. 

Long post for short question. Do you think it's the cap? or worse? 

I'm Not averse to replacing it for him. I don't own a meter with capacitance capability so no easy way to test. 

Of course I could hope to find something obviously scorched when I get there tomorrow. Lol!


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Capacitor likely the only problem. If the motor windings got hot enough then the motor might also need replaced. Make sure he knows to turn the high voltage power off at the disconnect before changing capacitor.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks! We'll try and get that taken care of and see where it leads this afternoon.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Update
So my idiot friend went and had the installer come out and paid them 246.00 to replace the cap and all is well! 
Saved me a little work too!

Thanks for your spot on advice Marty!


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

Evstarr said:


> Update
> So my idiot friend went and had the installer come out and paid them 246.00 to replace the cap and all is well!
> Saved me a little work too!
> 
> Thanks for your spot on advice Marty!


 whyis your friend an idiot if he paid a pro?


----------



## sammy37 (Dec 9, 2008)

hvac5646 said:


> whyis your friend an idiot if he paid a pro?


If he wasnt sure what the problem was, then hiring a pro would be fine. If he knew what the problem was and had a place to go buy a new capacitor, then I agree with the OP that he was an idiot for throwing 246 bucks out the window.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

sammy37 said:


> If he wasnt sure what the problem was, then hiring a pro would be fine. If he knew what the problem was and had a place to go buy a new capacitor, then I agree with the OP that he was an idiot for throwing 246 bucks out the window.


i have customers who could repair their systems too, but they don't want the hassle. that's why they hire me.


----------

